# Pioneer Amp GM-102



## Grouper (Feb 26, 2013)

Hey guys. Ive found an old amp in my local adds for pretty cheep.

Its a Pioneer GM-102

I search the amp but didint find a single thing.....
Can anybody tell me if this amp is worth buying?
Maby run some mids, or is it to small?
Thanks Guys!


----------



## The Dude (Mar 24, 2007)

Some specs here: PIONEER GM-102 AMP - Edmonton Audio, GPS For Sale - Kijiji Edmonton Canada.

Sounds like 35x2 at 4 ohms. This amp is probably from the early 90's I believe, I remember the purple Pioneer Premier amps from the same era were pretty decent amps. Not sure about this one....


----------

